# How much should a new pair of Hertz HSK 165's cost?



## BrianMD (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## BrianMD (Apr 11, 2010)

Also, has anyone heard these and the PPI 356cs's?

Can anyone add any thoughts on which one they would prefer?


----------



## Cobalt232 (Jul 22, 2009)

I think they should be FREE for all forum members LOL. I have no idea what a fair price would be. My son has a set of PPI 356's and they sound very good. I have a pair but have yet to install. Have not listened to the Hertz. Let us know what you go with and how you like.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

retail price of only $399 that's what a brand new set should cost


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

about $110.62 plus shipping and handling from Malaysia 

HERTZ ENERGY HSK 165 6.5" 2 WAY COMPONENT SPEAKERS NIB - eBay (item 330426614409 end time May-02-10 12:14:53 PDT)


----------



## BrianMD (Apr 11, 2010)

a$$hole said:


> about $110.62 plus shipping and handling from Malaysia
> 
> HERTZ ENERGY HSK 165 6.5" 2 WAY COMPONENT SPEAKERS NIB - eBay (item 330426614409 end time May-02-10 12:14:53 PDT)



Hahaha.... I just bought these yesterday and that's why I wanted to know.

I was a little concerned about the Malaysia thing but the guy has 100% feedback.

In 24 hours from payment, I just rcvd a FedEx Express tracking number.

So far so good.


----------



## device manager (Apr 13, 2010)

BrianMD said:


> Hahaha.... I just bought these yesterday and that's why I wanted to know.
> 
> I was a little concerned about the Malaysia thing but the guy has 100% feedback.
> 
> ...


Keep in mind they could be fakes.


----------



## stormsearch (Oct 5, 2009)

Note these are the older models.


----------



## dorkiedoode (Mar 11, 2010)

remember to give feedback when you get them.. I was searching for HSK on ebay and saw those too. rsd6.5 or hsk(possibly fake).. lol.


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

Hmmmmm a $400 set for $150 AND via ebay? Fakes or scraped serial numbers for sure...

Isn't Hertz/Audison vehemently against internet sales like JL?


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Yes sir- quickest way to get your dealer rights yanked is by trans shipping. They don't play if they find out.


----------



## soakes (Mar 8, 2010)

You will love these speakers. I have HERTZ ENERGY ESK 163L - 3-way Component Speakers (front doors) and Hertz ESK 165 Component Speakers - 2-way Component Speakers (rear doors). These are installed in a Jetta and I love these speakers. I think the 165's retail for $399.00 but I got mine off ebay for $150.00.


----------



## cheekyman (Aug 28, 2010)

Hey just wondering how these speakers went, I just bought a set and i'm yet to pay. Fakes or genuine?


----------



## BrianMD (Apr 11, 2010)

cheekyman said:


> Hey just wondering how these speakers went, I just bought a set and i'm yet to pay. Fakes or genuine?


I don't know. I sold them a few weeks later on Ebay because I went with something else instead.

They looked incredible if they were fakes and the guy I sold them too never complained.

The guy I bought them from at the time had 100% feedback with about 40 items sold.

Now he still has 100% feedback with about 140 items sold.


Here are his stats:
eBay My World - loveaudio8989

Good Luck!


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

slade1274 said:


> Yes sir- quickest way to get your dealer rights yanked is by trans shipping. They don't play if they find out.


I have made 3 purchases online (Ebay Italy) of Hertz items from 2 different dealers, so obviously Elettromedia must know that some dealers are marketing their products on both Ebay and the rest of the Internet.....especially from Italy.

I personally didn't feel 1 single bit of apprehension about the 3 transaactions either.

For an example of 1 of the Hertz dealers I ordered from _(who also maintain brick/mortar storefronts)....._It's tough to beat 10,000+ Unique Positive Feedbacks ....as well as a 100% Feedback rating.

I probably shouldn't do this, in case I ever want to re-sell them, but here they are, as I don't care:

*My Ebay Italy Deals......*
- Hertz HD500 Mids - $125/pair USD shipped to Canada. (BRAND NEW)
- Hertz ML28 Tweeters - $150/pair USD shipped to Canada. (BRAND NEW)
- Hertz ML1600 Midbass - $375/pair USD shipped to Canada. (BRAND NEW)

How can anyone with a half a brain say NO to those prices ?

The last 2 HSK165 kits that I bought locally (that I still have and will not be using now) cost me $300 Canadian Dollars each (approx $275 USD) on a clearance sale, as they are the older models (just before the newer models were launched) and thanks to those Ebay Malaysia sellers, I couldn't sell them for HALF of what I paid now, even though they came from an Authorized Dealer.
I feel I got screwed in the grand scheme of things, so why not get in on the game and recover, or atleast cover myself for next time by shopping directly at the source ?

Will I order from Malaysia ? *NOT A CHANCE.*

Will I order from Italy Dealers who also post on Ebay ? *DAMN RIGHTS I WILL.*

Good luck to everyone.
Allan


----------



## xylene (Jul 30, 2010)

I paid $350 plus tax for my New version HSK 165's from an authorized local dealer. They also threw in installation as someone had canceled their appointment.


----------



## xylene (Jul 30, 2010)

Allan74 said:


> I have made 3 purchases online (Ebay Italy) of Hertz items from 2 different dealers.... For an example of 1 of the Hertz dealers I ordered from _(who also maintain brick/mortar storefronts)....._It's tough to beat 10,000+ Unique Positive Feedbacks ....as well as a 100% Feedback rating.
> Allan


I read in your build post that you bought from there. I used Google translate to get a good read on the details and to see who ships to the US or worldwide.


----------



## cheekyman (Aug 28, 2010)

BrianMD said:


> I don't know. I sold them a few weeks later on Ebay because I went with something else instead.
> 
> They looked incredible if they were fakes and the guy I sold them too never complained.
> 
> ...


Did they have serial numbers? The ones i've purchased are coming from Malaysia, still undersided whether to pay for them or not.


----------



## BrianMD (Apr 11, 2010)

cheekyman said:


> Did they have serial numbers? The ones i've purchased are coming from Malaysia, still undersided whether to pay for them or not.


I can't remember for sure but I am pretty sure they did. 

You could always ask the seller?


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

cheekyman said:


> Did they have serial numbers? The ones i've purchased are coming from Malaysia, still undersided whether to pay for them or not.


The serial numbers shouldn't be your main concern.

As I said in a previous thread ( http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1112458-post10.html or http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...advanced/87899-counterfeit-hertz-bostons.html )
....they very well could be *partially authentically produced*, such as regular Hertz Speakers are....
*....BUT:*
1) Factory 'Seconds' or B-Stock (never passed in house QC).
2) Factory Leftovers (over production, never even QC'd).
3) Factory Returns (never passed out of house QC)
4) BOTTOM LINE - *Most were likely never in 'HERTZs' hands*...... 

There is ALOT more to a product than just getting them directly from a Factory in Asia. If that was the case, everyone would do it......so there is obviously a reason they are being sold as cheap as they are.

It's your money. Roll the dice, or read above and consider the possibilities.

Asian factories are most commonly known for their production capabilities - and generally *NOT* their Quality Control procedures.


----------



## Accordman (Jan 15, 2008)

Allan74 said:


> The serial numbers shouldn't be your main concern.
> 
> As I said in a previous thread ( http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1112458-post10.html or http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...advanced/87899-counterfeit-hertz-bostons.html )
> ....they very well could be *partially authentically produced*, such as regular Hertz Speakers are....
> ...


every hertz speaker is in hertz hands because they arent outsourced, they are hertz plants either in italy or thier chinese plant. Its an Elettromedia only buildhouse


----------



## pmman (May 20, 2009)

I got a set of those ppi 356cs a year ago for $120 and they are awesome for the price! There is a lot of info on them if you search on here. My second choice was the Hertz set and they were around $350. Couldn't justify the extra expense though even though I hear they are awesome.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Accordman said:


> every hertz speaker is in hertz hands because they arent outsourced, they are hertz plants either in italy or thier chinese plant. Its an Elettromedia only buildhouse


This is a true statement, and the Asia build house is staffed by corporate folks from Italy 100% of the time.

That doesn't mean that there isn't another build house out there manufacturing knockoffs though.... food for thought.


----------



## frankc6 (Dec 10, 2009)

So what is the verdict? Did anybody ever get a set to verify if they are real??


----------



## mughal90 (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi i am from Malaysia. Just got HSk 165 components from a local accessory shop in my area. The owner of shop claims 100% original on behalf of his supplier. I got them installed for $200, they no doubt sound gr8. A few days later i somehow came accross an authorized hertz dealer for malaysia. Gave my serial no to him which he said don't exist in his system. I told the shop owner, he called his supplier and he said they r original. So now i don't know what to do. 
Already emailed hertz italy n singapore with serial no but they don't reply.
M confused..........


----------



## JLAudiow6v2 (Jun 28, 2011)

I bought my Hertz HSK 165XLs off an Ebay member who resided in Bulgaria, for $450. I passed over countless Hertz speakers from Malaysia, that were literally about 1/3rd of the cost. Common sense tells me that if its too good to be true, it probably is, so I skipped over those. There has got to be a very good reason why they are so much cheaper on those other ads. My guess is that they didnt pass QC checks, are returned items, or are just plain fakes with no serial numbers. Yeah, I paid an arm and leg for them, but they are hands down the best speakers I have ever heard. Have them running active, powered by an ALpine PDX-4.100 and the sound is phenomenal.
I wrote one of the Malaysia members and asked them for one more pic of the speakers, and asked if they were brand new, and I never got a response. Feedback looked good, but I trusted my gut on this one...


----------



## mughal90 (Sep 8, 2011)

Ok guys just checked with local hertz dealer and also got email reply from elettromedia italy that the pair i've purchased from Local shop is *FAKE*....

Already talked to shop owner and now m exchanging them for FOCAL (obviously now from an authorized dealer)


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

JLAudiow6v2 said:


> I bought my Hertz HSK 165XLs off an Ebay member who resided in Bulgaria, for $450. I passed over countless Hertz speakers from Malaysia, that were literally about 1/3rd of the cost. Common sense tells me that if its too good to be true, it probably is, so I skipped over those. There has got to be a very good reason why they are so much cheaper on those other ads. My guess is that they didnt pass QC checks, are returned items, or are just plain fakes with no serial numbers. Yeah, I paid an arm and leg for them, but they are hands down the best speakers I have ever heard. Have them running active, powered by an ALpine PDX-4.100 and the sound is phenomenal.
> I wrote one of the Malaysia members and asked them for one more pic of the speakers, and asked if they were brand new, and I never got a response. Feedback looked good, but I trusted my gut on this one...


What if the guy in Bulgaria ordered the set from Malaysia in order to make some money? Just sayin'
One thing I know, I'll *NEVER* buy Hertz driver on the net...

Kelvin


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

subwoofery said:


> What if the guy in Bulgaria ordered the set from Malaysia in order to make some money? Just sayin'
> One thing I know, I'll *NEVER* buy Hertz driver on the net...
> 
> Kelvin


This may be the biggest "fake" epidemic in car audio history??? Its getting insane and very sad! I am a huge fan of buying local and authorized to avoid just this....again, those "high" prices dont seem so bad when you have to buy the same product a few times over to get real ones! If you build a good relationship with your local shops you will get great deals. I pay pretty close to internet prices from the shops I frequent! I will say this about HERTZ though.... The pricing could EASILY be found cheap and legit, by easy I dont mean that its everywhere and I can point you in a direction for it, BUT I will tell you that having seen the dealer cost on Hertz products it wouldnt be out the world to see someone selling them legit (not legally via hertz because of map, but the real products anyway) super cheap. They have the most dispicable markup I have ever seen on car audio. I was blown away, of course I think Hertz is the most over rated thing in car audio personally so that didnt help.... I know they are all the rage and its cool if you like them. I am just pointing out that it is certainly possible to find legit Hertz for cheap although Hertz would not approve because it would obviously be below map pricing. 
That being said, at this point, it seems WAY more likely that your buying ****!


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

rexroadj said:


> This may be the biggest "fake" epidemic in car audio history??? Its getting insane and very sad! I am a huge fan of buying local and authorized to avoid just this....again, those "high" prices dont seem so bad when you have to buy the same product a few times over to get real ones! If you build a good relationship with your local shops you will get great deals. I pay pretty close to internet prices from the shops I frequent! I will say this about HERTZ though.... The pricing could EASILY be found cheap and legit, by easy I dont mean that its everywhere and I can point you in a direction for it, BUT I will tell you that having seen the dealer cost on Hertz products it wouldnt be out the world to see someone selling them legit (not legally via hertz because of map, but the real products anyway) super cheap. They have the most dispicable markup I have ever seen on car audio. I was blown away, *of course I think Hertz is the most over rated thing in car audio personally* so that didnt help.... I know they are all the rage and its cool if you like them. I am just pointing out that it is certainly possible to find legit Hertz for cheap although Hertz would not approve because it would obviously be below map pricing.
> That being said, at this point, it seems WAY more likely that your buying ****!


Did not want to say it but yeah... I feel the same way  
All they (Elettromedia) needed was a speaker line to give Focal some crap due to the release of their own amp line - They created Hertz. They do have some awesome products but you have to go up to the Milles for that. Previous version of the HSK (K2P competitor) was mediocre at best... 

Kelvin


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

subwoofery said:


> Did not want to say it but yeah... I feel the same way
> All they (Elettromedia) needed was a speaker line to give Focal some crap due to the release of their own amp line - They created Hertz. They do have some awesome products but you have to go up to the Milles for that. Previous version of the HSK (K2P competitor) was mediocre at best...
> 
> Kelvin


LOL!!!! I couldnt get the milles out of my truck fast enough!!! VERY dissapointed! Luckily I was able to hand them right back to the shop towards other goodies! Also gave the xl's a chance too.......still a big nagatory ghost rider, for me! But to each his own and I know a lot of people enjoy them a great deal so its not a knock on other peoples preferences.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Also, MAP is minimum _advertised_ price; Elettromedia doesn't control what and individual shop can/will sell product for. They just want to keep a level playing field for the authorized dealer on the ground; hence their efforts to control trans shipping and internet sales of gray/black/fake products.

I'm uber surprised the sub lines aren't more popular. They blow away JL in every comparison I've been able to do first hand yet JL (with a healthy markup margin in their own right) is still the car audio boner subwoofer out there.


----------



## JJDu4 (Jun 8, 2011)

Just stuck up some pictures of the side by side shots of the Malaysian set next to the Bulgarian set.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...n-no-question-dumb/116742-sofia-bulgaria.html


----------



## batkinson1969 (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm getting Hertz HSK 165 (or XL? not sure yet) today from a top quality local authorized Audison/Hertz dealer. $500 USD + $40 USD tax YIKES! . But they are WOW! No question they are real so I never have to worry about that. That is worth money. They blow away the ESK in both mid bass and tweeter and the blending of sound. No comparison to the JL Audio C2-650 they replace. Way too muted tweeter on the C2-650 unless you turned it up. These Hertz HLK 650 are the least expensive audiophile-type car speakers I have found. With proper amps and an Audison Bit 10 or similar these will blow your mind as I witnessed. On the board they had great smoothness at all frequencies and no weaknesses I can identify. I liked them as much as the $800 Audison Voce and better than any of the MORE  expensive Audison and Dynaudio. The $7000 speakers were a work of art but on the board with no DSP or active crossovers the Hertz HSK 165 equaled or bettered the rest except maybe the Audison Voce. They did not have Hertz MLK 165 on the board but they did have them in a demo car with Audison Bit 1 and Holy ****! 3D sound  Never heard or experienced anything like it.:blush: will post pics of these beautiful components.


----------

